# Looking for an opprotunity to lease 500+ Acres



## Guy (Oct 29, 2004)

In the counties east, west and north of Worth County.  Have approx. 10-12 members.  Of course this will be for next year.  Also looking for it to be possible long term.  $8-$12 per Acre.  Very good honest group of memebers.


Let me know.


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Nov 18, 2004)

*turner county*

Available lease 2005.  Sent pm.


----------

